# First Solid Food for the Boys (Video)



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

For anyone interested, I took a video of the boys first solid food earlier today (Honest Kitchen Embark & wet ZiwiPeak mix). Mobie was a little hesitant but the other 2 loved it! I think they ate a little too much but all is a-ok. LOL Excuse the piddle mark in the background. :lol: Enjoy!


----------



## xXNathalieXo (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww they are TOO CUTE!! I guess they really enjoyed the food! The little white one is so adorable I LOVE him!!! And its so funny how they all came out in three different colors! Godiva's babies were all chocolate!! But they are so precious!!!


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

That was the best 7:51 mins of my day! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG how cute are they?! They did really good. Super adorable Heather. I agree with Babi - that was definitely the best 7:51 minutes of my day too!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

So neat to see this milestone! I am loving watching these little guys develop-thanks for sharing, Heather.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

OMG was that not the cutest thing ever! Totally made my day seeing this bit of cuteness.  They have big appetites already. hee hee! Poor Mobie couldn't get in there between them at the end. lol. I was dying seeing little Pockets standing in the bowl by the end. hehe. Soooo cute!! Thanks for sharing it, Heather.


----------



## cntrygirl1064 (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree, so cute. I just love them when they are that small. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww that was great heather.  I loved watching Myles chow down! :laughing8: Mobie is so funny! I loved how he started backing up and didn't stop until his backend was at the food dish. Craaaacked me up!!!!!!  He is turning out just beautiful. Feel free to send him my way!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

SO sweet! I LOVE that they live in a pool and I love jumping INTO the food with all feet!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow they did fantastic...they really got the hang of it. No worries about this lot not eating !! Lovely video too, adorable.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

I keep getting an error message


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwwww I think they were ready for that dont you?? Lol To cute, love your food choice to! x


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

YAY it finally loaded for me :hello1: That was too cute!! I cant believe how they just went to town. Did you have to give them a bath when they were done...LOL


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

Awwww i love this stage they are so cute!!!
They looked like they really really enjoyed it LOL!!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

They are adorable. Little Mobie is so cute!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Awwwww! My poor little Mobie was a little slow on the uptake, LOL! I was all worried about him not getting any as it was going to be all gone. Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

OMG...they're adorable. Precious little puppies.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

xXNathalieXo said:


> Aww they are TOO CUTE!! I guess they really enjoyed the food! The little white one is so adorable I LOVE him!!! And its so funny how they all came out in three different colors! Godiva's babies were all chocolate!! But they are so precious!!!


Yes, I was so happy they were all different colors. Very fitting for the "MChi Crew" as we only have 2 of our six that are the same color (and that is hubby's fault as he loves the blues--as do I LOL). And yes, little Mobie is adorable...I really love that little guy. Well, I love them all! 

I remember seeing all your chocolate puppies btw. So neat seeing the one you kept grown up since I haven't been to the other board in a while. Gorgeous!! 




Babi.Greenwood said:


> That was the best 7:51 mins of my day! Thanks for sharing!


Aw, thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it!



Brodysmom said:


> OMG how cute are they?! They did really good. Super adorable Heather. I agree with Babi - that was definitely the best 7:51 minutes of my day too!


Glad you enjoyed it too Tracy! They did a great job. Mobie was & still is a little slow but he's gaining. I'm making sure to offer food to him first btw so he actually has something to eat! hahaha




Reese and Miley said:


> So neat to see this milestone! I am loving watching these little guys develop-thanks for sharing, Heather.


My pleasure--I'm glad you're enjoying watching them grow like I am! 




foggy said:


> OMG was that not the cutest thing ever! Totally made my day seeing this bit of cuteness. They have big appetites already. hee hee! Poor Mobie couldn't get in there between them at the end. lol. I was dying seeing little Pockets standing in the bowl by the end. hehe. Soooo cute!! Thanks for sharing it, Heather.


I thought Pockets in the dish was hilarious! His new mom got a kick out of that as well. hehe I really wasn't surprised he ended up in the dish...he's always been quite a fiesty little fella & not afraid of anything! 




cntrygirl1064 said:


> I agree, so cute. I just love them when they are that small. Thank you for sharing!


So glad you enjoyed it! 




cherper said:


> Aww that was great heather.  I loved watching Myles chow down! Mobie is so funny! I loved how he started backing up and didn't stop until his backend was at the food dish. Craaaacked me up!!!!!!  He is turning out just beautiful. Feel free to send him my way!!


I think it's a "nervous" thing...the backing up.  My mentor did say they tend to get a little nervous around 4 weeks. But so far he's the only one who gets unsure like that. Monte will sometimes "squeak" if he's uncomfortable with something but that only lasted a couple days last week & he's been great since. But little Mobie has days where he's OK with new things & some days where he's like "HEY put me back in my pool!". LOL Hopefully in a couple weeks...and some more socialization with new things...he'll come around. 




jesuschick said:


> SO sweet! I LOVE that they live in a pool and I love jumping INTO the food with all feet!


Yes, the pool is so handy! I'm so glad I was able to find one in our winter months. LOL I looked EVERYWHERE & found one in the way back of PetSmart when I'd given up on finding one. They've been in it for a couple weeks now (first week it was covered in a fleece blanket) but I honestly think we'll be needing to switch to the pen very soon. They're growing up so quickly!




rubia said:


> Wow they did fantastic...they really got the hang of it. No worries about this lot not eating !! Lovely video too, adorable.


Yes, the 2 darker boys are doing great! Mobie is still a little slow...but he'll get there I'm sure!




rache said:


> Awwwwww I think they were ready for that dont you?? Lol To cute, love your food choice to! x


Yes, definitely! LOL And thanks. It was definitely the perfect start to their solids. 




2Cheese said:


> YAY it finally loaded for me. That was too cute!! I cant believe how they just went to town. Did you have to give them a bath when they were done...LOL


So glad you got it to load! And no I didn't. Well, I did wipe them down with a baby wipe but then they cleaned each other off & Mari helped a bit too. LOL





freedomchis said:


> Awwww i love this stage they are so cute!!!
> They looked like they really really enjoyed it LOL!!


Thanks, they totally did! :lol:





pam6400 said:


> They are adorable. Little Mobie is so cute!


Thanks--I *heart* Mobie! He's such a pretty guy...





Yoshismom said:


> Awwwww! My poor little Mobie was a little slow on the uptake, LOL! I was all worried about him not getting any as it was going to be all gone. Thank you so much for sharing


He was slow & I did make sure he got a little extra after I was done video taping. LOL He was still a bit slow this morning but I made sure he ate BEFORE I brought the others in. 




efinishya said:


> OMG...they're adorable. Precious little puppies.


Aw, thanks!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That was great, Thanks for sharing....I just love Pockets......Makes me want another puppy......They are all so cute.........


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

How adorable! The little white one was cracking me up! He was more concerned with licking ears than eating. I wondered if he got food in the brown's one ear because he went right back to licking it immediately after you got him to take a bite off your finger! He does like to back up, huh?! 
They are all so sweet! Thank you for sharing, Heather!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I love watching your babies grow, and get excited when I see the updates!
Looks like they loved their 1st meal


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Omg....they are really getting big. They look like little fuzzy wuzzy bears  soo cute!


----------

